# HELP QUICK CAN I SAVE MY SAILFIN MALE



## chrisandmarie (Aug 27, 2008)

MY SAILFIN MALE IS UPSIDE DOWN AND TRYING HIS BEST TO KEEP UP IVE TRYED HELPING HIM BUT DONT WORK HE TIPS BACK UPSIDE DOWN WHAT IS IT IS IT TREATABLE OR SHOULD I DO WHATS BEST AND PUT HIM IN SOME TANK WATER IN TUB AND PUT HIM IN FREEZER TO SLOWLY DECREASE THE TEMP SO HE GOES INTO A COMA AND DIES IT DONT TAKE LONG ID RATHER DO THAT THAN MAKE HIM SUFFER PLEASE HELP


----------



## Violence (Aug 27, 2008)

My Sailfin female Molly has the same thing right now. It sounds like swim bladder disease. It might be caused by bacteria/parasites, but the most common reason is constipation (over feeding your fish), yes fish die of constipation. Or feeding your fish flood flakes and when they get in their "stomach" they will absorbe the water and bloat.

Get frozen peas. Heat them up a bit in the microwave or boil them. Take the skin Off the peas. Put the fish in a smaller tank and feed him the skinless peas. Also try to feed live food, this might help with the digestion.

He'res my sick Mollie (Note the green, which are peas, and the brown "stings" which are Mosquito Larvae.


----------



## chrisandmarie (Aug 27, 2008)

i have micro worm will that help or not is yours looking better ?


----------



## Violence (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine is still upside down. She's very active but getitng tired. I'm treating mouth rot on another one of my Mollies. I have no idea why my fish got that many problems all of a sudden.

Micro Worm might be good. Also try blood worms and brine-shrimp. And the skinless peas are really good too. Both my female Betta's have Swim Bladder problems and I treated both of them and their doing fine. Add skinless peas to your fish's diet.


----------



## chrisandmarie (Aug 27, 2008)

i have just put micro worm in and he aint moving much his gill are moving very slow im going to loose him arnt i ,will he be in pain ive put him in a birthing tank with melafix in should i put aquarium salt in ?


----------



## Violence (Aug 27, 2008)

Melafix or other products won't work if he has swim bladder (which I'm alsmot sure he has) even if it's bacterial. Fresh water fish don't "drink" the water so the medication will be useless for internal diseases. 

You can put him in a breeding net, it's more shallow so he won't have to force that much, but it can cause stress, try to do it gently and if he gets agitated put him back in the tank. Try to hand feed him the worms. As soon as you can get the peas.

How big is your tank?
What other fish do you have in it?
What's the temp and water parameters?
How big is the Molly? (The Molly you saw on the picture is 3 inches and half long)


----------



## chrisandmarie (Aug 27, 2008)

*RIP BLACKY*

:BIGweepy: RIP BLACKY got up this morning and hes dead gutted i had him in birthing tank ,give him micrworm i knew he would not last he was breathing very slow i have a yellow sailfin molly that has got red sores i think it is anyway what can i give to treat that ive put pimafix in as thats ment to help


----------



## chrisandmarie (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: RIP BLACKY*



chrisandmarie said:


> :BIGweepy: RIP BLACKY got up this morning and hes dead gutted i had him in birthing tank ,give him micrworm i knew he would not last he was breathing very slow i have a yellow sailfin molly that has got red sores i think it is anyway what can i give to treat that ive put pimafix in as thats ment to help


the tank hes in is a 4ft-2ft-2ft i have guppys,swordtails,sailfin mollys and balloon mollys ,black widows , neons ,zebra loach , 2x catfish the tank has a bit of nitrate but not much everything els is to a T .i have noticed my zebra loach thinks hes king of the tank and going for some of my fish i think this is why tango is like he is (the orange sailfin molly )so im getting rid of him nasty peice of work he between 4+inches the zebra loach


----------



## Violence (Aug 27, 2008)

My Mollies also has passed away, she got very tired and drowned when I was sleeping. 

Sorry for your loss. But from what I can see it's a desease not just Swim Bladder. I can't give you a diagnosis of what's wrong with your fish, but you could try to go to a fish-only pet-store and ask for guidance. It seem bacterial/viral to me and I think you will need specific medication.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

If your mollies have open sores then does some melafix.

Also, lol you need to look up how to properly euthanize a fish. I know I've said this before, but allowing them to slowly freeze to death is probably crueler then keeping them in that condition. You should really look up the method of freezing a fish. I would hate to think of how many fish have met that fate :?


----------

